
NSA Observer - getdavidhiggins
https://www.nsa-observer.net/
======
hackuser
I tried loading the site with NoScript enabled:

\----

Sorry, but this site relays entirely on javascript. For your information, it
doesn't include any tracker or any script linking to another domain.

\----

Being a website concerned with NSA exploits, they are missing an important
point.

------
lern_too_spel
This site managed to get the description of Prism completely wrong more than a
year after we found out what it is. I'd guess the rest of it is just as poorly
researched.

~~~
BgSpnnrs
Could you elaborate? I'd like to know the proper facts if this site is not
providing them!

~~~
csandreasen
I think he's referring to the opening line: "PRISM is a clandestine mass
electronic surveillance data mining program"

Electrospaces describes it as follows: "It shows that PRISM is not about bulk
or mass surveillance, but for collecting communications of specifically
identified targets." [1]

[1] [http://electrospaces.blogspot.fr/2014/04/what-is-known-
about...](http://electrospaces.blogspot.fr/2014/04/what-is-known-about-nsas-
prism-program.html)

~~~
BgSpnnrs
Does this not depend on the NSA's rather dubious interpretation of
'collection' to mean 'collected but not actually analyzed by human eyes yet'?

~~~
csandreasen
That quote is from one the sites listed on nsa-observer.net's front page with
the description "provide[s] documents and in-depth analysis on the NSA." Based
on the author's Twitter feed, I'm assuming he's based in the Netherlands.

------
colinramsay
[http://cryptome.org/](http://cryptome.org/) is a reliable resource is it?
Because it looks like a conspiracy website.

~~~
dreamdu5t
Cryptome was the first major leaks / "open secrets" website. Their mission is
simple: Publish documents that governments try and keep secret.

------
rrggrr
The user interface is great. What bootstrap if any was used here?

